# Pensacola Bud Light Fishing Rodeo Rescheduled



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Due to weather we have been forced to reschedule the tournament for the first time in 30 years. The new date will be July 28-29. I know this is the same weekend as an SKA tournament in Venice, but it was the only summer weekend left available at Flounders. We couldn't wait any longer to make the decision because of the tents being put up tomorrow.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats sucks but it's a good call. No reason to get someone hurt or worse!


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep... Good Call fellas!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Very good call. See you all in July.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

good call,wonder if the emerald coast will be postponed?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Good call and I know what you mean about rescheduling especially with so many tournaments every weekend. The PBGFC will make the final call tomorrow but will more than likely postpone the JR ANGLERS to AUG 10-11 minus a snapper division. My gut is the big boys in the emerald coast will be fishing in this mess this weekend!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

replacing snapper with Grouper, dolphin, beeliners, ?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good. My crew was already backing out on me anyhow. With the approaching low pressure system, it will be epic this weekend. I know it sucks for the event organizers but the weather offshore has just been straight sucky this summer so far.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Good. My crew was already backing out on me anyhow. With the approaching low pressure system, it will be epic this weekend. I know it sucks for the event organizers but the weather offshore has just been straight sucky this summer so far.


Yes it has. This time last year we could not get a breeze to keep us cool and now......:


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

What will Replace the Snapper Division? Will there be any species added to the roster to be caught?


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

lets just keep fingers crossed weather is nice then


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

20Inches said:


> What will Replace the Snapper Division? Will there be any species added to the roster to be caught?


Remoras! Give people a reason to kill them!


----------

